# Hello from Chester County PA



## pennsbees (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm going into 2nd year of beekeeping. I started with 2 hives last April. Lost one to wax moth and am hoping remaining hive makes it through winter. I have orderd 2 packages of bees for this year. This forum has been a great source of information.

Many thanks, James


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

welcome


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome James!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome from a fellow keystoner!


----------



## jfmcree (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome! The Chester County Beekeeping Association is also a great resource.

Jim.


----------



## RobA (Dec 18, 2014)

jfmcree said:


> Welcome! The Chester County Beekeeping Association is also a great resource.
> Jim.


+1

I am in Chester County and in the same boat as you. Lost one to wax moths (mites probably made the hive weak to start with). 2nd hive had heavy mite load. I started oxalic vaporization in the fall. Remaining 2 hives seem to be surviving winter so far. Good luck.


----------



## pennsbees (Feb 27, 2015)

jfmcree said:


> Welcome! The Chester County Beekeeping Association is also a great resource.
> 
> Jim.





RobA said:


> +1
> 
> I am in Chester County and in the same boat as you. Lost one to wax moths (mites probably made the hive weak to start with). 2nd hive had heavy mite load. I started oxalic vaporization in the fall. Remaining 2 hives seem to be surviving winter so far. Good luck.


Thanks to everyone for the welcome.

James


----------



## Cyan (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome!!


----------

